
Facebook's Scraping TOS – Don't Scrape Us or Else - CodinM
https://www.facebook.com/apps/site_scraping_tos_terms.php
======
deogeo
Not legally binding, according to this ruling: [https://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/2017/08/court-rejects-li...](https://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/2017/08/court-rejects-linkedin-claim-that-unauthorized-scraping-is-
hacking/)

And how bizarre - isn't that at odds with their mission to "connect the
world"? It's almost as if they are lying parasites whose only goal is profit.

------
nomorerul
you can just use come service like proxycrawl and then you are safe as they
will never know anything about you scraping

